
Why are there a bunch of Twitter accounts/bots tweeting HN post's points? - katlynedwards
tl;dr: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;mvEH5By<p>What purpose could this possibly serve. :|
======
incaseofire
looks like people trying an ifttt.com integration service, not sure why

